# Intérêt de iTunes U ?



## EboO (9 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

Suite à la news de ce matin concernant itunes U je m'interroge sur son utilisation et son potentiel.
Je donne des cours dans le supérieur (mais ça n'est pas une structure universitaire à proprement parler), avec comme support de travail pages et keynote. Les documents n'ont rien de très poussé en terme de composition, simplement avoir une trame et des images qui accompagnent les propos.
 Aurai-je un intérêt à utiliser itunes U ? Et si oui comment ?

Merci.


----------



## carvi84 (10 Juillet 2014)

iTunes U est une app intégrée à iTunes qui te permet de télécharger des cours en podcast 


 cordialement  
ccim12


----------



## EboO (11 Juillet 2014)

Oui ça d'accord mais je m'interroge plus sur le versant création de cours.


----------



## Tuncurry (11 Juillet 2014)

EboO a dit:


> Oui ça d'accord mais je m'interroge plus sur le versant création de cours.



Ca a l'air d'etre un peu une usine à gaz mais bon...Si c'est juste pour un support de docs keynotes deja existants à des eleves que l'on voit en face par ailleurs, ca n'a pas bcp d'intéret il me semble. Il y a des fonctions de suivi et d'échanges avec son public. Pourquoi n'essayes tu pas d'adapter un de tes cours pour voir ce que ca donne ?


----------



## EboO (11 Juillet 2014)

C'est ce que je crains. Je vais essayer pour voir si ça n'est pas trop laborieux. 
Il est vrai que j'ai les étudiants sous les yeux donc à verifier niveau pertinence.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juillet 2014)

Tu peux poser la question dans le fil "des profs" 


http://forums.macg.co/bureautique-utilitaires-education/profs-134575.html


----------



## EboO (11 Juillet 2014)

C'est fait. A suivre.


----------



## CBi (12 Juillet 2014)

Une bonne lecture de référence sur iTunes U = le guide Utiliser l'iPad en pédagogie

La principale limitation que je vois à iTunes U, c'est qu'on ne peut pas suivre les étudiants = suivi de qui se connecte, qui suit tel cours, ni tester l'évaluation des connaissances.

Une plateforme gratuite de diffusion de e-learning comme edu20 permet de faire des choses plus intéressantes.

Ou pour un environnement plus léger, simplement Google docs.


----------



## EboO (12 Juillet 2014)

Je les ai sous les yeux toutes les semaines pendant la durée de mon enseignement, je me demande juste si iTunes U peut me permettre de faire vivre mes cours mieux qu'avec keynote/pages. 
De ce point de vue là je creuse la question depuis le début de la semaine et je crois que je fais fausse route.


----------

